# Continue to give pregnant bitch heartworm preventative or not?



## Kirk Keene (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a female due on the 28th of this month. Her heartworm preventative (Iverheart Max) is due to be taken tomorrow. Per the info insert _"The safe use of this drug has not been evaluated in pregnant or lactating bitches."_ Active ingredients are ivermectin/pyrantel pamoate/praziquantel. It should also be noted that we are located in Southern Illinois, in an area with a historically high rate of heartworm cases.

I'm looking for broader opinions regarding continuing her normal dosage, or withholding her dosage until sometime after the pups are born. This option also begs the question, how long would you wait as she will be nursing?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

You absolutely should continue heartworm prevention although I would skip the praziquantel which is for tapeworms.


----------



## Kirk Keene (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, Ed. My vet has recommended I continue as well, but I get a bit nervous when I see the product has not been tested on pregnant/lactating bitches. However, the product is a three-in-one tablet, so she'll get the praziquantel if I treat.


----------



## mwk56 (May 12, 2009)

Use heart guard or straight ivermec until the pups are weaned.

Meredith


----------



## ChessieMom (Aug 28, 2013)

I am not a vet, but I do know that the active ingredients in heartworm preventatives are available seperately. I work at a farm/implement type store, and sell ivermectin over the counter for worming horses all the time (the horse one is like $2), so I'm sure your vet can get them and can give you the correct dosage for your dog.


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

You can buy straight Heartguard. You definitely want to continue it.


----------



## luvmylabs23139 (Jun 4, 2005)

You should be able to get a single dose of a different type from your vet. Mine sells them all the time to puppy owners as the dosage changes with growth.


----------



## Amy Avery (Feb 17, 2005)

I give Iverhart Max and never have stopped giving it to my pregnant females, never had/seen a problem.


----------



## kelrobin (Aug 12, 2013)

I do Ivomec and do give it to my pregnant bitches.


----------



## Trifecta (May 17, 2013)

Realize that the majority of drugs are not tested in pregnant or lactating bitches; it is simply not cost effective for the drug companies to do this for what amounts to a small part of their clientele. However, ivermectin and pyrantel are both very safe for pregnant and lactating bitches.

Yes, please continue to use hwp.


----------

